# my yellow lab just went belly up and I DON'T KNOW WHY



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pissed, ive only lost two fish in that tank before and it was due to bullying followed by an infection, but that was months ago and i sorted out most the aggression issues. He was in the middle in terms of size compared to the other labs and he rarely got picked on. His fins are a little bit torn but it isnt fin rot. All the other fish are fine.

I didnt get to feed them and check on them this morning like i usually do because i had trouble falling asleep last night and i didnt get up till 11. He was fine last night and now hes gone. I will check the NO3 and pH now, maybe that will reveal something...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

temp is the normal 78 
ph is normal 7.9
no3 is between 20 and 30 
i did a water change 3 days ago


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your fish  I also mysteriously lost one this week.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Aggression or "bloat" maybe. Feed anything unusual or too much?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say it was aggression..johanni and kennyi are not the most peaceful tankmates..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I tend to agree with Loha.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Well its not malawi bloat, ive been feeding the regular. The kenyi is a small female that does nothing. The johanni are larger though. The thing is they fight among each other. Ill talk to my lfs today or tomorrow, maybe i can give them my johannni and get some more yellow labs. Ill keep an eye on everyone.


----------

